# Makeup Show 2007 and IMATS 2007



## martygreene (Jan 23, 2007)

Curious if anyone else is going this year?

http://themakeupshow.com

I'm probably going to take advantage of Makeup Week while I'm there and get some refresher courses in.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

Barring any disasters, I will be there!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

!!! i will be there !!!  we should have a little specktra lunch there (yes im a loser)


----------



## Holly (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

I wanna go SO bad, but Im so far away


----------



## aeni (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

There's always the LA show at least!


----------



## Holly (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_There's always the LA show at least!_

 
True, but I'm planning on moving to Florida, so then I'll be on the opposite side of the world for that one too


----------



## aeni (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

Then there's always next year!  And if you say "I'll be in Pakistan then", then I'll just lose all optimism.


----------



## Holly (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Then there's always next year! And if you say "I'll be in Pakistan then", then I'll just lose all optimism._

 








DEFINITELY going next year. And NOTHINGS gonna stop me!! haha


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

haha, my best friend always says "the motherland always gets in my way of being with you" because anytime she has a bday party or another big event im in pakistan


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

ugh I wanna go so bad its pro only


----------



## mistella (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

Oooo.. I might go because I'm suppose to go to NY this year. When is the LA one??


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_!!! i will be there !!!  we should have a little specktra lunch there (yes im a loser)_

 
Hahaha, me too...cause that was my first thought


----------



## martygreene (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Show 2007*

IMATS is June 23-24. I haven't decided if I'm going to IMATS yet- basically it's if I can find somewhere super cheap to stay in both NY and LA.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 24, 2007)

*Imats*

Is anyone going to this? has anyone been before? is it worth going?

http://makeupartistshow.net/


----------



## martygreene (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Imats*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sundae* 

 
_Is anyone going to this? has anyone been before? is it worth going?

http://makeupartistshow.net/_

 
That's IMATS, the LA show people are talking about above as well. I'm hoping to go, though it depends on flight/lodging prices for the NY show and IMATS. 

It's definately worth going to the trade shows if you are working in the industry, I try to go to both when at all possible. 

I strongly encourage anyone in school for makeup work, or who will be graduating this year, to enter the IMATS competitions. It's a great experiance and a WONDERFUL means of getting visibility.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be at The Makeup Show!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 1, 2007)

Last weekend was IMATS Europe.  I went last year but couldn't attend this year.  I'd certainyl say it's worth going.  Lots of interesting seminars and demonstrations and plenty of opportunity to network.


----------



## martygreene (May 18, 2007)

Well here's an... _interesting_ bit of news. IMATS LA this year won't be in it's usual building, but rather will be in a giant tent OUTSIDE, on top of the underground parking lot.

All I have to say is I hope to g-d they have some method of cooling the darn thing. Not just for our sakes, but for the sake of all the vendors' product!


----------



## MACisME (May 18, 2007)

boo! make it go to chicago


----------



## mzreyes (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_boo! make it go to chicago_

 
and the bay area!!


----------



## martygreene (May 18, 2007)

well, I know that TPG's already announced that The Makeup Show next year will occurr in the wintertime in Miami, and then again in it's usual late spring/early summer slot in NYC!


----------



## sarabethykins (May 21, 2007)

I was at the makeup show last weekend...was anyone else there?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What did you think...and did anyone attend the workshops? To be honest, I wasn't all that impressed...it was good for visibility and such...but geesh this industry is full of know-it-alls that don't really know much in my opinion. I guess it's all about talking up how good you are to make people believe it. Oh well...I went with my mom and had fun...also spent way too much money on my things for my kit...yay for write offs! hehe. Does anyone have pics from the show?


----------



## Renee (May 21, 2007)

I'll be at the LA show. Can't wait!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 21, 2007)

I went to the Makeup Show and had an awesome time.  I met lots of artists and networked alot.  I took the class with Billy B., it was VERY informative!


----------



## ChrisChick (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Well here's an... interesting bit of news. IMATS LA this year won't be in it's usual building, but rather will be in a giant tent OUTSIDE, on top of the underground parking lot.

All I have to say is I hope to g-d they have some method of cooling the darn thing. Not just for our sakes, but for the sake of all the vendors' product!_

 
REALLY? Wow, great decision there. That should interesting to see.


----------



## syrene78 (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarabethykins* 

 
_I was at the makeup show last weekend...was anyone else there?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did you think...and did anyone attend the workshops? To be honest, I wasn't all that impressed...it was good for visibility and such...but geesh this industry is full of know-it-alls that don't really know much in my opinion. I guess it's all about talking up how good you are to make people believe it. Oh well...I went with my mom and had fun...also spent way too much money on my things for my kit...yay for write offs! hehe. Does anyone have pics from the show?_

 
I went to the makeup show in NYC and it was way better than last year.
More people and counters. It is getting bigger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't have the time unfortunately to assist to the workshops but made really good deals and got a lot of discounts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next year, I will spend more time there for sure.
I wish that I could go to the LA one!


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 25, 2007)

By the way...I posted the look that Billy B. did at the Master Workshop in the Women of Color Forum!!!  Check it out, you will all probably pick up a tip or two!


----------



## martygreene (Jun 25, 2007)

Photos from IMATS (and my LA trip a bit too). I'll post notes when I get back.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7260014...7600459389902/


----------



## iamheartcore (Jul 10, 2007)

I went! I enjoyed my stay! Luckily I have relatives that live in Eagle Rock (about 10 minutes away from Pasadena) so I stayed in L.A. the entire weekend.

I bought a bunch of stuff! I didn't take so many pictures because I was busy looking at other things. I did observe Taylor in placing make-up on asian faces, which is beneficial for me since 90% of my clients are asian.

Anyway, here are my pictures.

http://flickr.com/photos/imheartcore...7600474928120/


----------

